# Bringing Pets over



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! I apologise in advance for what will likely be a blast of questions over the next few weeks. I've just returned from six weeks in the Algarve, found a rental and am back in the UK to sort out, sell up, pack up and move - all in a month! My head is going round like a formula 1 spin dryer!!!

I have a small cat and am dearly hoping to bring her with me. I know about the chipping, pet passport thing but what I'm finding hard to find out is some details to make bringing her over as economically and stress free as possible for her (and me!!)

I see Monarch will fly pets over but they're very slow at replying back to me as to whether they have to be accompanyed by a traveller on board or whether the cat can be taken to the UK airport and collected by me at Faro. And secondly, when you take a pet with you on a flight they say 'there will be a charge' - fine! But does anyone know (roughly) what the charge would be? Are we talking the same as say an extra case or the same as another full passenger ticket or even more (i.e rip off prices??) I'd also be interested to find out about other airlines that do it as well.

Any info advice/info would be gratefully recieved!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Firstly don't believe a month sufficient time for the Rabies jabs & tests to be completed, check with your Vets or gov.uk

Generally rip off prices, low hundreds not an extra case charge, but then pet has to be handled as a one off, you also need to factor in a suitable size cage for animal specifically designed for travel, not generally necessary to travel with pet but needs a unaccompanied declaration and you need pet delivered to generally cargo areas of departure airport.

Which airline you can use depends on who flies into Faro with a pet service, most won't, Lisbon would increase your options but then you have Faro to Lisbon to consider


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming it's the same as coming from elsewhere in the world and assuming things haven't changed in the last 3 years, it's something like 90 days from the time they have the jabs to the time they can be cleared to enter Portugal but if you want to come in 30 days, you can put the cat in a cattery or leave it with someone and then have them ship the cat to you...... We used a company named Petwings to do the shipping and although not cheap, they did a very good job. 

FWIW, we also had them put calming collars on them before they started the journey and these worked a treat. Even after something like 36 hours travelling from Africa, our cats arrived in a totally laid back mood and not at all worried by their travels.


----------



## LuRiPo (Jun 20, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Assuming it's the same as coming from elsewhere in the world and assuming things haven't changed in the last 3 years, it's something like 90 days from the time they have the jabs to the time they can be cleared to enter Portugal but if you want to come in 30 days, you can put the cat in a cattery or leave it with someone and then have them ship the cat to you...... We used a company named Petwings to do the shipping and although not cheap, they did a very good job. FWIW, we also had them put calming collars on them before they started the journey and these worked a treat. Even after something like 36 hours travelling from Africa, our cats arrived in a totally laid back mood and not at all worried by their travels.


My understanding is that when travelling from EU countries, then there needs to be a 21 day period between completing their rabies vaccination and entering Portugal. 
We are bringing three cats and four dogs to Portugal in the near future - in our large Landrover. Wish us luck!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I said, we came from Africa so it might not be the same for coming from the UK but you might like to check that for the sake of the pets. 

For us however, it was definitely 90 days from first jab to clearance. 

Either way, you might like to research the calming collars because they worked brilliantly for our cats...... I don't know what's in them but would suspect catnip is one of the ingredients. 

3 cats & 4 dogs in a Land Rover should be....... ummmmmm interesting! LOL 

Good luck with it and I'm sure it won't be as bad as you might imagine!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

LuRiPo said:


> My understanding is that when travelling from EU countries, then there needs to be a 21 day period between completing their rabies vaccination and entering Portugal.
> We are bringing three cats and four dogs to Portugal in the near future - in our large Landrover. Wish us luck!


FWIW, I would check the 21 day rule, it may have changed but when we brought our dogs over in 2012, 21 days was not the case, the key milestone is the little bit "from a successful blood test" indicating the success or otherwise of the inoculation.

One of our Setters failed this test and had to be re-vaccinated and tested again.

It is easier to get the animal into Portugal than getting them back in to the UK, so if a permanent move then not as worrysome.

HTH

Rob


----------



## LuRiPo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, it's much more strict bringing them into UK -as there's no rabies in UK. It's a permanent move so I'm not worrying about that part. 
They all have valid pet passports, and I have checked with Defra, but I will check again. 
Thanks.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Check with TAP. I have a friend who brought her small dog in a carrier inside the aircraft with her and there was no charge.

I appreciate that you would not be able to fly direct to Faro with TAP but an onward journey by coach or train is easy and in total may save you some money.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone - I wonder if they make calming collars for humans! I could use one and I haven't even gon fully into the owning a car minefield over there!
One of the other options I have is to do a one way van hire from UK to Spain as some of them have optional secure cages - that way, with cat calming collar I could bring everything including her majesty, drop off in the Algarve then (after a rest) take thevan to Malaga and find a way back to my new home! Nothing's ever straight forward or inexpensive is it?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Malaga back to your new home is the easy part.  Good luck.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

You might be right Johnboy! at least I'll be able to read without a cat howling in my ear all the way!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have brought our boxers from the UK on the ferry. We had the 21 day rule, however, We did not have to wait for the blood test as we had no intention of bring the back to the UK.


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

We adopted a stray dog from the Algarve in 2012. He had the vaccinations and was chipped etc and it was all very straightforward. As others have said, if your pets have the passport it should be easier for them to come to Portugal from the UK (and I found it very easy the other way round anyway). 

We brought the dog to the UK using a pet courier company. It took two days door to door, and he was looked after impeccably, given frequent walks etc. Company updated us several times. Was far cheaper than flying and much more convenient.


----------



## knocka (Jun 5, 2009)

We regularly send rescued dogs from Portugal to the Netherlands. The rules on Rabies vaccinations have changed, there is now no requirement for a rabies test after the vaccination. Flea/tick and worming must be carried out approx. 48 hours before travelling and signed off in the pet passport by your vet. Animals that are flying as cargo must be in a suitable crate for their size with adequate ventilation, water and absorbent bedding. If you wish to transport more than 1animal in the same crate you must have written notification from your vet that they are related or have lived together for a period of time. Small animals such as cats and puppies may travel as hand luggage in a suitable pet carrier.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Put yourself on a cheap flight and the cat on this... Animal Transport and Pet Relocation from Pet Chauffeurs I think if you really want to you can travel down with them in the minibus ! Miao !!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad to see their still going bumped into them a couple of times on ferry, one benefit if doing sea crossing is cats must remain in vehicle cannot be taken to kennels or cabins and their vans are better suited than a car


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I used them back in 2007 but at that time it was pets only in the vans so this is a great step up with their service and it was pretty amazing then. I had to leave Spain while the cats were still in quarantine so they liaised with the cattery and then collected the kitties and whilst transporting them sent daily texts (2 per day) to tell us how they were getting on. Then they were safely delivered back home in the UK and I'm sure had a much more comfortable ride than we did by air!


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello
The rules on the movement of dogs, cats and ferrets into the UK changed in 2014, and are now broadly similar to the rest of the EU. These rules are much simpler than they used to be: https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad.

Your cat will need a pet passport and must be microchipped BEFORE having a rabies injection. All these details must be entered in the pet passport. 21 days must elapse after the rabies injection before the animal can travel.

As for travel, the least stressful, and probably the cheapest form of travel is to drive from the UK to Portugal and use the Eurotunnel. If the cat must travel in a cage by plane, I would ask your vet to supply some tranquillizers to reduce distress. Sorry, I don't know the cost of air travel for the cat.

I know all the above, because we adopted an abandoned dog in Portugal in 2012, and we now drive back and to between the UK and our holiday house in Portugal with him in our campervan. We always use the tunnel.

Whichever method of travel you choose, please make sure you see a Portuguese vet when you arrive. There are animal diseases and parasites in Portugal that do not exist in the UK, and your cat may need extra protection. Good luck to you and your cat. Lina


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...erpillars-leishmanosis-other-pet-nasties.html. 

This thread has up to date information on many problem not prevalent in uk and northern europe


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

knocka said:


> . Small animals such as cats and puppies may travel as hand luggage in a suitable pet carrier.


. Very much depends on the airline so please check and do not assume.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Certainly works with TAP. Friends flew from the States with their two cats under the seats in front a couple of weeks ago. One member of cabin crew even brought them a toy to play with and offered them drinks and food.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

SeatGuru Search Results

Have a list of all airlines and their pet policy which is very useful.


----------

